# Hi There!



## Chriswilson (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi all

I've been lurking around for some time and I'm ashamed to say that it's been a problem with my machine that has prompted me to join.

I have a La Pavoni Europiccola, an Iberital MC2 and I tend to roast my own monsooned Malabar in a popcorn machine.

cheers, cw


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello Chris,

A very warm welcome. Sounds like you're already well on your way in the journey to the perfect coffee.

I'm sure you'll enjoy your time here. Do feel free to ask away and I'm sure you will find the answer to your problem.

David


----------

